# McKenzie 64U - Very Pleased!



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks Awesome. Nice Buck and nice trophy wall.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm digging that, too! Very cool.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Definitely !looks aawesome!


----------

